# The new DW Photo comp #1 2011: The poll



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello everyone,

We are in complete agreement and here is the shortlist. Vote for your favourite - remember, this is about the glory only!

1. EddieB:








-----
2. Ming:








-----
3. Mini 360








-----
4. 47p2








-----
5. Marketman:








-----
6. mtxfiesta:








-----
7. Shiny








-----
8. Brazo








-----
9. edthedrummer








-----
10. Stevoraith









Good luck! The poll closes automagically in ten (10) days, so the poll closes on the 27th August.

bretti_kivi and Maxtor


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Well done to all who made the short list, some crackers there and I'm struggling to pick just one.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Didnt make the deadline on this one, but some good entries and look forward to seeing the next Topic and comp up soon!


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Yep, some awesome photos, very hard to choose just one. 

As it stands there are a few photos with zero votes, and at least two of those are stunning photos (not including my own :lol: ). 
Just shows how high the standard is :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Stevoraith said:


> Yep, some awesome photos, very hard to choose just one.
> 
> As it stands there are a few photos with zero votes, and at least two of those are stunning photos (not including my own :lol: ).
> Just shows how high the standard is :thumb:


They have all been very good mate, I did start a winners hall of fame thread ages ago with all the photos from the 11 or so comps we have run. I will see if I can find it and updated it.

Can I just say a BIG thanks to Bret for sorting out the poll, It can be very time consuming. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Voted.

Well Done everyone.

Bump.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmmm 8 or 9


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

ant_s said:


> Hmmm 8 or 9


Same dilemma I had mate :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

this is closer than it looked a couple of days ago - every vote counts so get yours in!

Bret


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump for the night shift. :thumb:

Please vote guys.


Maxtor.


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Voted.

Good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

This closes in 4 days guys, any more votes?:thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Bump good comp, trying to get inspiration for my camera skills!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Bump, ends soon guys!


Maxtor.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

2 hours to go....

Bret


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

A big well done to mtxfiesta with his winning shot.:thumb:










A big thanks to all for entering and voting, Thanks to Bret for all his help on this too, It can be very time consuming.

Watch this forum for a new one soon guys......:wave:

Maxtor and Bret.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations Mtxfiesta!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Congats mtxfiesta :thumb:


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks guys and thanks to all that voted for me


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Well done - great shot


----------

